# Multi Vehicle Insurance



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am self employed and picking up a van this weekend, but struggling to find one policy that will cover both my new van and also my personal car.

Currently have a policy with Churchill for the Civic Type R with 5 years NCD sitting against it.

A few comparison quotes are giving me a ok'ish price for a seperate van policy - around the 600 mark.

Ideally, I'd like the one policy to cover both my vehicles, but cant seem to see anything that covers a car and van. Company ones were showing up as cars only. Then most commercial policies were all vans etc.


Anyone in a similar situation? If so,who you with? Or are you simply running seperate policies?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What business are you in?


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Shiny said:


> What business are you in?


Contract cleaning.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We might be able to help. 

Two options as I see it, the first is to look for a van quote and try and get some mirrored NCB on the van, retaining the Ncb on your car. 

If you live in a rural area, we might have a second option, which is a 2 vehicle business policy that can cover both the van and your Civic. Would need to check how they are on the Civic though, being a type R. 

I'm off now, but if you want to have a word with Syd on Monday (number in my signature) and ask him for:

- A mirrored Ncb van quote
- A rural two vehicle policy

He can have a look and see if we have anything to offer. 

I take it you are over 25?

If you need it for the weekend though, unfortunately we won't be able to help as we are not open until monday.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Shiny said:


> We might be able to help.
> 
> Two options as I see it, the first is to look for a van quote and try and get some mirrored NCB on the van, retaining the Ncb on your car.
> 
> ...


Well now you mention it about the Civic... the policy would need to take higher rated cars aswell as the civic is going at some point and i plan to replace with S3, M3 etc. Mileage will obviously be less than the policy i am on just now as i would only be using the car at the weekend and the odd day. Ideally what i need is same set up as a motor trader policy... but i'm not in the trade LOL.

I am over 25.

Ideally i could do with the insurance for Monday morning as i have a set of trade plates to collect the van with.

Will give you guys a bell on Monday see what you can do. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've just emailed Syd with a brief run down, so if you do ring Monday he will know (hopefully) what you are on about. 

Cheers


----------

